# Advice on buying a portable



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I have decided to get into ice fishing this winter. I have ice fished before, but never had my own gear. First things first I am looking into a shack and auger. I am considering the Clam 5600. It seems to be a nice sized portable that accomodates big guys (like myself). Does anyone have a Clam5600 or have fished from one? What did you think, would you buy one? If not what would you consider?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here is the questions I'd ask before letting you know my 2 cents:

1) Do you fish alone? Or do you mostly fish with friends...how many?

2) Do you like to setup once and hang out or do you like to be portable and move a lot?

3) Do you have a price range?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I personally own the 5600 and the Yukon 3 man clam. I am about 5'10 200 lbs ( just to give you a comparison). The 5600 will be nice for one person, but it gets kind of crowded with 2. If you see yourself fishing with other people then go bigger. I would go with the 6800 or the 2 man clam, or the 3 man if you are a bigger man ( I promise you, you will love the extra room).

Just my 2 cents


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Take a look at the Shappell. I have one and love it. I used to own a 5600 Clam too, but the Shappell is much easier to set up and take down.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is what I have found to give you a little somthing to think about. We use to have a speed shack back when they first came out. loved this thing. The only this was it was heavy. But the ease of it going up and down was great. We pulled it though some really tough stuff to get out to some of the lakes after a deep snow fall. We had to get rid of it since it was smaller and made for 2 people. We had an addition to our ice team and had to get one that was bigger. We got an off brand that frankly sucks. It is bigger but does not have the weight. The design of this one is somthing that a rocket scientist needs to figure out how to improve it. A windy day ha...good luck with this thing. Though we use it and put up with the little things. Though it falls short of the speed shack we use to have. When looking at a protable ice house you might want to make sure the little things in the way it sets up is somthing that you can put up with.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I just bought the new Voyager 3-man clam, let me tell you, the room is second to none. And its very comfortable with the new padded seats, you can sit all day and not get uncomfortable. It is a perfect house for two people with lots of room, but you can always get a third with you if the occasion comes. I like to have the extra room myself. I would rather be comfortable then crowded, thats just my two cents.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the Otter houses they seem to have the best built sleds and the best canvas on the market. If you like to move around alot get a flip over.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree with the others. But I say get the biggest you can afford, carry/move and transport in your vehicle. You won't be sorry. Unless you are fishing alone and on the move alot. Then you will need a light, small portable shack.

I had the clam 5600 and worked good for 2 of us, but the thing I did not like is the pole set up. On mine, you had to press the tiny button to collapse the poles and when it is cold, windy and icy it can be a pain to take the poles down. But the clam was very light and portable so that was a plus. The clam 5600 can be crowded with 2 people but it isn't that bad. Get some ice anchors or make your own anchor if you get a light portable shack for the windy days.

It basically depends on what you want to spend, how many you will be fishing with and what you have to transport the fish house. The clam folds up very small and can fit in a lot of vehicles. (suv's, trucks, etc.)


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

here is my 2 cents, one of my friends has a 5600 and it is a nice house when it is set up but, there is no sled to put your gear in. if you fish alone go for a fish trap pro or guide, if you fish with your buddies often get a yukon. if you are really stuck on a 5600 i can get you one for a reasonable offer.
i am from central mn
pm me if you are interested


----------

